# ¡¡ contruyen nuevoedificio de 14 pisos en arequipa ¡¡



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

yo tambien...y eso que del 14 no estoy seguro...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Ese es el edificio? ya había visto fotos, pense que eran unos nuevos.


No...este no es el edificio en construccion, ese esta en Cayma y todavia no lo han terminado....Rafo solo nos queria mostrar fotos de la Villa Medica, las torres mas altas de Arequipa.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Pero ese edificio tiene 16 pisos? yo le cuento 14 y un máximo de 15 con el techo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip...tiene 15, no 16...creo que se equivoco.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

igual, yo le cuento 14 y siendo penthouse el ultimo serian 15
pero no hay 16 !!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

14 mas yapa, hahaha!!!! tiene 14 pisos o plantas tipicas y un pedacito arriba que viene a ser el 15


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

xfavoooor de donde sacan 15....hay 14 con las justas..contando ese pedazito de "ventana" que se ve al final....quien cuenta el piso donde esta el tanque de agua jajajaja


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

rafo18 said:


>


Hay que darle el crédito de la foto a Fayo, porque él la tomó.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

si bratzo tienes razon............solo llega a 14 pisos con duplex, triplex, cuadruplex y todo !!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

zorry un error de calculo tiene 15 pisos


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que chevere que ya puedas poner fotos rafo! Te felicito! Y bueno, cuando puedas dinos algo del "puerto bravo". Saludos!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Chequen esta foto


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

14 pisos??, Hummmmmmmmmmm................... OK!!!! , VIVA AREQUIPA!!!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> Este edificio se esta contuyendo en el ditrito de cayma , Se empezo a construir en noviembre del año pasado en la actualiad tiene 12 y faltan construir 2 pisos mas , esta bien bonito tiene un estilo bacan ademas la zona de cayma es la mas dinamica y con buenos edificios de arequipa ya q cuenta con el edificio magnus el empros de 14 y 12 pisos respectivamente con lo cual poco se esta formando el skyline de arequipa , se encuentra creca de saga falabella y demuestra q las provincias se estan empezando a desarrollar , como por ejemplo Trujillo y Arequipa tambien en arequipa se tiene planteado construir un conjunto habitacional grande de 7 pisos .
> 
> *Sin dudad muy buenas noticias para los de provincia .
> 
> VIVA AREQUIPA ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


ahora que estamos rescatando theards antiguos que habra pasado con el susodicho edificio rafo dijo que ya tenia 12 pisos que habra pasado... :sleepy:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Queremos fotos porfa, en el foro latino he visto fotos envidiables de skylines de las ciudades de cada pais, que pena que el peru se quede en esto, ojala y arequipa lo logre pronto.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Miren esta foto de arequipa esta bien chevere










este foro me hase acordar a alguien donde estara Bratzo???


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

njpch said:


> ....
> 
> este foro me hase acordar a alguien donde estara Bratzo???


No se, pero creo que solo tu lo extrañas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero si esa foto de arequipay se ve mostra, aqui en lima las entradas para la ciudad esta llena de barrios deprimentes...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> No se, pero creo que solo tu lo extrañas.


jajaja es que su avatar es muy arrecho :sleepy:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

njpch said:


> jajaja es que su avatar es muy arrecho


What? puta que maleao, tu si que tienes gustos bien raros, jajaja


----------

